# RCI points expiring



## jouerdehors (Dec 28, 2009)

I have 202,000 RCI points expiring 31 Dec 09 because my anniversary date with RCI is 1 January. RCI sent out an email saying members could buy an RCI activities card worth 200 USD for 20,000 points between now and 31 January 2010; this exchange can be done online only. The problem is, I tried to do it online but I could not possibly see how to do it; one RCI associate told me it is not available to Canadians, but she knew of one Canadian member who was able to use the promotion. She did not know how he did it; she did not know who he was, she could not help me. Anybody out there has any idea on this? 
Another RCI associate also told me that my 2009 points could be good almost to the end of 2010 if I could transfer them to someone whose anniversary date is, for example, in November.   [Sales/soliciting in the forums is not permitted. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 28, 2009)

If your points are 2009 points, why wouldn't you just pay the fee to roll them to the next use year.  It costs $26 to roll them to 2010, or if you have used any of your 2009 points, you don't have to pay $26.  

Are you saying these are 2008 points that are expiring?  If so, what a shame, because someone would have gladly rented them from you.


----------



## pranas (Dec 28, 2009)

You can roll over 2008 points for  one year by paying $99 but you have to do this through a guide.


----------



## jouerdehors (Dec 28, 2009)

*points expiring; RCI activities card*

Those 202,000 points were deposited into my RCI account in January 2007. So they were banked with RCI for three years already. I was hoping someone would know how to get the RCI activities card online from Canada. An activity card would better than nothing.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 28, 2009)

What a shame your points are going to expire!  I would be sick over it.  If I had known you were out there with those points, I would have taken some of them.  I needed more points back in September and ran out and had to PFD a week I didn't really want to use that way.  How sad for you to lose points like that?   

Ironically, I have a November 1st use year, and I just started my 2009 use year.  I am not sure I can help you out, but maybe I can.  I will send you a PM.


----------



## Jennie (Dec 29, 2009)

My use year begins July 1. I have no idea what the rules are about transferring points soon to expire points to another member but if you determine that doing so is possible and would save the points, I'd be glad to have you "park" them in my Points account and give you access to it so that you could reserve something for a future vacation. PM me if I can help you.

Otherwise, call RCI and speak to one or more VGs, and preferably a supervisor and see if someone can get the card you are asking about. Some VGs are more knowledgeable or experienced than others.

Good luck,


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 29, 2009)

I just talked to Shana at RCI Points, and she has been there longer than almost anyone at RCI, and she said if your points expire tomorrow, nothing you can do about it.  Transferring them to someone else, even if their use year is different, would just be a waste of time, because they would still be gone tomorrow.  Sorry because I was willing to buy them from you.  

She also said Canadian residents cannot get the RCI Activities card for 20,000 points.  Another disappointing piece of information, I know.


----------



## jouerdehors (Dec 29, 2009)

*points expiring*

This what I found in terms and conditions on RCI site (bottom of page):

Saved RCI Points may be transferred to another Member, but those RCI Points are usable only within the transferee Member’s current Use Year and may not be saved again.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 30, 2009)

jouerdehors said:


> This what I found in terms and conditions on RCI site (bottom of page):
> 
> Saved RCI Points may be transferred to another Member, but those RCI Points are usable only within the transferee Member’s current Use Year and may not be saved again.



I don't think that means they would be good for that entire use year.


----------



## wilmark (Dec 30, 2009)

*Points are useless*

I have a similar issue - but i went online and bought some universal studio tickets with the points. I almost bought the activities card. I live in the West Indies - but I have a Miami address with my RCI account. With the new rules you can only use 1/3 of your annual allocation online. I had some difficult in getting to the points partners site which the guide said only went live on December 10th.

I am interested in knowing something - many of you said that you would have taken the points off the OP. What price would points go for in a case like this - I have seen in the Classified ads here that most posters  are asking .01$ per point - is that an easy rate to get for points. I end up with over 50,000 points per year that i cant use and dont mind getting rid of them to go toward the Mtce fees. Because of this problem i have i was thinking of withdrawing my high value TS and buying a really cheap Biennial TS to deposit so i can continue my membership in RCI. But if i can sell my extra points here that could solve my problem.


----------



## jouerdehors (Dec 31, 2009)

*points expiring*

This is what I found in the help section of the RCI site: 1. Renting Points - RCI Points ® members can rent additional points to complete a reservation. Point rentals are currently $.02 USD/$.0211 CAD per point. Members may currently rent up to 50% of their current Use Year point allotment to complete a reservation. Rented RCI Points may only be used in the current Use Year and cannot be saved or transferred. Rental of RCI Points is on a first-come, first-served basis, if available. Rented Points must be used in the year rented and do not establish or provide for any recurring use. 

And this is what I found in the section Terms and Conditions (found at the bottom of the RCI page): The Member must pay the transaction fee for rental of RCI Points at the time the transaction is requested.

RCI is giving .01 per point when you buy the RCI activity card. (20,000 points for $200). 

So .01 cent per point seems like a reasonable price to me.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 31, 2009)

My understanding is that your points expire today, and there is nothing you can do to extend them again, for another use year.  Isn't that your understanding?


----------



## JMAESD84 (Dec 31, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> My understanding is that your points expire today, and there is nothing you can do to extend them again, for another use year.  Isn't that your understanding?



The OP was able to extend 100,000 points for a year for a fee.  The balance was put to use immediately to avoid expiration.

  Very last minute but things turned out nicely thanks to TUG members.


----------



## Egret1986 (Dec 31, 2009)

*Great news!!!*

Thanks for sharing that info!  That was terrible to think someone would lose that many points.  That was a lot of points.

TUGGERS rock!!!


----------



## jouerdehors (Jan 6, 2010)

wilmark said:


> I have a similar issue - but i went online and bought some universal studio tickets with the points. I almost bought the activities card. I live in the West Indies - but I have a Miami address with my RCI account. With the new rules you can only use 1/3 of your annual allocation online. I had some difficult in getting to the points partners site which the guide said only went live on December 10th.
> 
> I am interested in knowing something - many of you said that you would have taken the points off the OP. What price would points go for in a case like this - I have seen in the Classified ads here that most posters  are asking .01$ per point - is that an easy rate to get for points. I end up with over 50,000 points per year that i cant use and dont mind getting rid of them to go toward the Mtce fees. Because of this problem i have i was thinking of withdrawing my high value TS and buying a really cheap Biennial TS to deposit so i can continue my membership in RCI. But if i can sell my extra points here that could solve my problem.



Look at the Bidshares.com and watch auction no. 628348 to give you an idea of what the points will go for. It will end in 3 hours 15 min.


----------

